# Hey



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello to you All,

I'm Dave i live in Redhill, Surrey and currently own and drive a Citroen C4 VTR Coupe wtih 25k, i am currently looking to buy a TT which should be a bit more fun 

I am in an ideal work looking for a 51/52 plate 180 coupe with less than 60k, simply because i will be doing around120miles a day in it and i need to keep my insurance down or else i would be going for the 225bhp.

What should i be expecting to pay for a TT at the above age with that kind of mileage? Also what should i be looking out for when test driving/buying?

I obviously have my C$ to P/X and around£2-3k to play with 

Anyways nice to meet you all and thanks in advance for you help,

Dave


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , have a look in the forsale section for a price guide, and at that sort of mileage ensure the timing belts been changed.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Difficult to price in todays market but pretty sure the insurance (and mpg) on the 180 is about the same as a 225


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome, Mmm yeah I have been finding it hard to judge the right price, from what I have seen I should be looking at around£6.5-8k for a good 51/52 Plate TT.

The mpg does not really worry me as I will be using this for mostly my work car and my company will be paying my fuel, however the insurance is a different matter I am only 24 with 2 years NCB so even on a 180 I'm looking at insurance around the £850 mark. I have had a quote on a 225 at £1100, which after buying the car I am not really willing to pay. (I like to pay for insurance outright rather than monthly)

So really is it just the timing belts I need to look out for? I have heard something about the clocks? or dash pod problems?

Thanks for the help people,

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dash pods are replaced free by Audi so they aren't a problem anymore.


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey all,

Need some help please from the people in the know!

I have now found myself a TT its a Silver 51-Plate 180 Coupe with 48k miles, i have been offred £4000.00 for my C4 and then £3000.00 on top in cash! So all in all £7000.00

Im not wel up on valueing these cars! Is this a good deal?

Just to add the car is in perfect condition with FSH and a brand new MOT.

Thanks all,

Dave


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

7 K too much for 51 180 keep looking


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

Afternoon all,

right in the end i managed to get the seller to take £2400 cash plus my car for the TT 180, so come Saturday morning i will be the proud owner of an Audi TT  really really cant wait!

I have already booked in it for an interim service at Audi if I'm right it should be a fixed price of £99! and then next month it will be going in to get the Cambelt done, although its only done 48k and the lady said at the Audi dealership it does not need to be done until 120k i think it would be wise to do it early!

I have a feeling this will be a very long week waiting for Saturday..........

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

It will be a long wait , bit will be worth it 8)


----------

